# pinched nerve in knee



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Anybody know what I have to look forward too?

Just below my knee cap is extremely sesitive to the touch and
the left side of my left knee has no feeling, and I mean none.

I'm assuming its a pinched nerve and have called the VA,
but it may take awhile for an appt.

This happened a few years ago but w/o the severe pain.
I have something loose on the upper knee cap that I 
believe is a loose tendon or something from the 1st time
and it only hurts with pressure on it.

Anybody with the same thing that can enlighten me
would be appreciated.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

How is the hip on that side? 
Many times that I've had knee problems that make it very hard to walk due to pain, I've found that my hip is the actual problem. (last week I was stuck in the chicken yard because I couldn't put any weight on my leg/knee until I got my hip to cooperate....no pain in hip, knee is just a sign that my hip wasn't where it should have been)


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

No problems with my hips. I do have problems with spurs though, maybe I have another one of those boogers.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been having pain and burning in my Right knee around the knee cap (left side of the cap) for 1.5 years now. Really aches at times while at work. Seems a tad swollen around the knee cap.
It started out an ache now and then now is constant.
What do you think it could be? I don't have insurance so I can't afford to go to a doctor.
Thanks
Debbie


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

A lot of times spinal touch or biomechanical massage will help problems like that immensely. And it is a lot easier on the body than invasive medical procedures. Plus it costs about forty dollars instead of thousands. If your back is out of alignment, then your hips are out, and that messes up your knees.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=biomechanical+massage+spinal+touch&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=jv&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=ROA5T87-L8O2twe7pND-Cg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CA4Q_AUoAQ&biw=1835&bih=1035#hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=OGq&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=spinal+touch&pbx=1&oq=spinal+touch&aq=0S&aqi=g-S9g-mS1&aql=&gs_sm=1&gs_upl=7229l7229l0l9101l1l1l0l0l0l0l126l126l0.1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=42203db83d715d8c&biw=1835&bih=1035[/ame]

Biomechanics massage is just a massage that works on the sacrum with the added spinal touch at the same time. It fixes a twist in the hips and other lower back issues which put stress on the knees. Most knee pain is simply a problem from incorrect stance and carrying in the back.


----------

